# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  La industria de cosméticos al asecho de seis productos naturales peruanos

## Bruno Cillóniz

Eco - negocios.  _Se trata del sacha inchi, la quinua, la uña de gato, la maca, el camu camu y el yacón._  *Por:* Manuela Zurita   *Lima, 19 Agosto (Agraria.pe).-* La industria de cosméticos nacional e internacional tiene en su mira seis productos naturales que se cultivan en Perú. Se trata del sacha inchi, la quinua, la uña de gato, la maca, el camu camu y el yacón. Así lo afirmó Vanesa Ingar, de la oficina de Biocomercio de Promperú.  
“Hemos visto que el yacón se usa en bloqueadores; el sacha inchi, en cremas hidrantes; la maca, para shampoos y cremas de afeitar; la uña de gato, en talcos, gel de uñas antifúngicos y crema natural para manos, shampoos y acondicionadores; y la quinua y el camu camu, en crema hidratantes para manos”, precisó Ingar.  
Explicó que el interés ha sido manifestado por empresas como Unique, de origen colombiano, que compra sacha inchi, para elaborar un óleo trifásico y quinua, para cremas hidratantes. También la francesa L´oreal y la inglesa The Body Shop tienen líneas especiales de cosméticos basados en productos naturales peruanos.  
Comentó que en Perú la empresa Raís Vida (así, con “s”) elabora cosméticos a partir de estos productos y los vende vía Internet al exterior. También participa de este negocio la firma arequipeña Bionaturista, apuntó.   *Al mundo*  
Según estadísticas de la Oficina de Biocomercio, el uso cosmético del sacha inchi representa el 48,4% de sus aplicaciones. En el primer semestre del año, este producto se exportó al mundo con esos fines por US$ 213 mil. En el mismo período sus principales mercados (que incluyen también otros usos) fueron Colombia (US$ 93 mil), Ecuador (US$ 65,7 mil) y Estados Unidos (US$ 59,8 mil).  
En cuanto a la quinua, sus exportaciones para uso cosmético en el período en consideración fueron US$ 98,4 mil, lo que representa 1,9% del total vendido al mundo. En general, el primer mercado de este producto es Estados Unidos (US$ 3 millones). Le siguen Alemania (US$ 438,7 mil) y Canadá (US$ 325,5 mil).  
De uña de gato, entre enero y junio de 2010, se exportó US$ 18 mil para fines cosméticos, lo que equivale al 2,3% del total enviado. Se comercializa en forma de extracto, polvo y en tronzos.  
En lo que respecta a la maca sólo el 0,1% fue destinado al uso cosmético en el primer semestre de 2010, vendiéndose para este fin US$ 3,6 mil de un total de usos múltiples de US$ 29,1 millones. Este producto se comercializa en forma de polvo, orgánico y extracto.   *Hace tres años*  
- Este año no se han registrado envíos de camu camu, pero sí en 2007 por US$ 1,9 mil. Este fruto, que también se exporta congelado, en extracto, en polvo y en cápsulas) tiene como principales destinos Estados Unidos, Canadá y Japón. En los primeros seis meses del año se vendió US$ 76,8 mil, US$ 75 mil y US$ 34,5 mil, respectivamente.  
- Por último, el yacón registra envíos para uso cosméticos en 2007, cuando alcanzó los US$ 1,9 mil. Este producto se exporta básicamente en forma de polvo, jarabe y deshidratado.Temas similares: Artículo: 25 expositores mostrarán productos naturales y orgánicos en Perú Natura 2011 Artículo: Peruanos prevén concretar negocios por más de US$ 2 millones en feria de productos naturales en EEUU Empresas peruanas prevén concretar negocios por más de US$ 4 millones en feria de productos naturales en EEUU Mil millones de dólares anuales genera exportación de productos naturales peruanos El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------

